# WagerLogicToolbar in Firefox



## Thorsten (16. August 2007)

Moin,

nachdem ich die Software für InterCasino installiert habe, erscheint unter Ansicht --> Symbolleisten der Link: WagerLogicToolbar. Ist ein Häkchen gesetzt, dann is' der Link unterhalb der Adresszeile, über Lesezeichen oder Chronik, zu sehen.
Wie bekomme ich jetzt den Link entfernt? Software is' deinstalliert, Häkchen nicht gesetzt und nun soll es auch unter Ansicht --> Symbolleisten verschwinden...
Weiß jemand Rat?
Danke!

Thorsten


----------

